# كم تكلفة دراسة هندسة الطيران تخصص صيانة محركات في ( كندا ) وما هي افضل الاكاديميات



## نيوووف (16 يوليو 2007)

كم تكلفة دراسة هندسة الطيران تخصص صيانة محركات في ( كندا ) وما هي افضل الاكاديميات​ 
:15: ​


----------



## جاسر (21 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أوصيك ونفسي بالصبر والحلم

http://programs.gradschools.com/canada/aerospace_engineering.html

موقع ابن فضلان: http://www.ibinfadlan.com

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## نيوووف (21 يوليو 2007)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> أوصيك ونفسي بالصبر والحلم
> 
> ...


 
يعطيك العافيه يالغالي موقع ابن فضلان جداً رائع وننتظر المزيد من التفاصيل للاخوان وتجاربهم عن كندا ..

كل الود


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك على الموقع ولكن اود ان استعلم منك حول الجامعات والاسعار ارخص دولة في هذا المجال وشكرا


----------



## المشهور999 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

طبعا ماليزيا تكلف 40 ألف درهم الدورة كلها سنتين ونصف (فني صيانة)


----------

